# PR and Critical Skills Visa applications after new changes



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

Hello.
Has anyone applied for a PR or Critical Skills Visa/renewal post the announcement of the new list and also after the changes with regards to the withdrawal of the SA graduands waivers?

Personally I have a CSV which is nolonger on the new list, do I need to write my board so that I change to qualifications that are on the new list?
Is the board membership still relevant as MIE checks are now a requirement?
Also with regards to MIE check who does that, do I or VFS or DHS does that?

Requirements on the VFSGlobal websites havent been updated as yet.


----------



## singhkmanish (5 mo ago)

I got new skills letter from IITPSA, and have applied two months back, but since the visa is being processed in SA, no updates have come through.


----------

